# Two New Pygmy Goats!(First Escape)



## TheSheepGirl (Mar 27, 2012)

I picked up two new Pygmy goats today. They are very cute, friendly, and seem to be good goats. They lead well and are quite easy to handle. I traded them for  a few butchered chickens from my farm.






The lighter one is the male, named Bolt and the darker one is the female, named lightning.





The goats in the barn.





I transported them in the back of my car. I folded down the seat, laid down a tarp, put up a fence, and put down some hay for traction. It worked great and they just jumped in.





here they are in the car.


----------



## cutie123600 (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh my Gawsh, I never thought I would see the day when someone has a buck exactly like my tiny doe.  

Absolutely amazing.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 27, 2012)

Handsome guys!


----------



## PotterWatch (Mar 27, 2012)

They look very sweet!


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Mar 28, 2012)

They are very friendly goats and have been very well behaved so far.(knock on wood) They are also amazingly quiet when compared to my other goats.

The male is wethered, I got him as a n intact male and didn't check. It doesn't bother me, though since they are just pets mostly. Also it is best since the doe is his mother, this I learned after bringing them home.


----------



## hcppam (Mar 28, 2012)

How fun!


----------



## Teeah3612 (Mar 29, 2012)

TheSheepGirl said:
			
		

> They are very friendly goats and have been very well behaved so far.(knock on wood) They are also amazingly quiet when compared to my other goats.
> 
> The male is wethered, I got him as a n intact male and didn't check. It doesn't bother me, though since they are just pets mostly. Also it is best since the doe is his mother, this I learned after bringing them home.


That just means that you need to get another goat so you can have goat babies!


----------



## capretta (Mar 29, 2012)

SO CUTE! I love how you transported them!  I've had to pull a few of those too! Never thought of the fence though.... now next time I won't have my goats biting my hair WHILE I'M TRYING TO DRIVE!


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Mar 29, 2012)

capretta said:
			
		

> SO CUTE! I love how you transported them!  I've had to pull a few of those too! Never thought of the fence though.... now next time I won't have my goats biting my hair WHILE I'M TRYING TO DRIVE!


The car is my primary transport vehicle. I have transported piglets, chickens, turkeys, goats, sheep, and adult potbellies in the back of there. I don't own a truck and trailer, so I use the hatch back car instead.

The fence idea arose the day I learned that pigs can jump.(see my BYH journal for that story)


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Mar 29, 2012)

Teeah3612 said:
			
		

> TheSheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there's a chance that she's already bred.

The neighbors where I got them from have goats too, nubians and boers, and their buck escaped in November or December when she was in heat. 

I know that the big buck could cause her problems, but if it was then that she was bred, then aborting her would just cause a big problem for her. Not to mention the fact I don't believe in that anyway. (just letting you know before anyone mentions it)

She looks a little pregnant, but not huge, and isn't bagged up, so who knows. we'll just wait and see I guess and it will play out how it's destined to.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Mar 30, 2012)

I had my first escape yesterday. The hole couldn't have been more than 6" wide and they just popped right through!

Gotta love goats! I swear they put a rat to shame.

Got the hole all patched up and nothing else has happened since.


----------



## MiniGoatsRule (Jun 24, 2019)

Get a Nigerian to breed, they are so cool! They might even be better pets than pygmys (no offense, I have one of both and they are all awesome, just have bonded more with Nigerians). I hear both breeds like tostitos as treats. They don't exactly like everything to eat, that is a friggin myth. Or I'd be screwed . I have both my goats as my profile picture (my pygmy is the brown one.) If you want a bit so picky one, get an older Nigerian. I had one named Nutmeg who really liked Milky Way chocolates... ❓. She passed of old age in March but I still recommend the breed, they live 12 to 14 years in average. A very hardy breed! Mine always run free and frolic and whatnot, use my horse Casper as a shed when it gets hit or rains (despite the fact, not opinion, that they have access to their cozy stall with a hay feeder, water, bedding, a fire log with a jolly ball tied to it, and a feeding trough used as a toy). I love how they also weed eat. Keep Nigerian Dwarves in mind next time you want a goat!


----------



## MiniGoatsRule (Jun 24, 2019)

Get a Nigerian to breed, they are so cool! They might even be better pets than pygmys (no offense, I have one of both and they are all awesome, just have bonded more with Nigerians). I hear both breeds like tostitos as treats. They don't exactly like everything to eat, that is a friggin myth. Or I'd be screwed . I have both my goats as my profile picture (my pygmy is the brown one.) If you want a bit not so picky one, get an older Nigerian. I had one named Nutmeg who really liked Milky Way chocolates... ❓. She passed of old age in March but I still recommend the breed, they live 12 to 14 years in average. A very hardy breed! Mine always run free and frolic and whatnot, use my horse Casper as a shed when it gets hit or rains (despite the fact, not opinion, that they have access to their cozy stall with a hay feeder, water, bedding, a fire log with a jolly ball tied to it, and a feeding trough used as a toy). I love how they also weed eat. Keep Nigerian Dwarves in mind next time you want a goat! (Had to rewrite, I accidentally made a mistake in saying how older Nigerians are less picky, I made it sound like they were more picky.)


----------

